# Basement 240v to 120v conversion



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Not to bust your balls but if you're an apprentice why haven't you asked the JW that you work with about this? And as even a 1st year apprentice you should know that you need a neutral to get 120v, so think about what you need to add to get what you desire there.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I agree. This is stuff your journeymen or school are supposed to be teaching you.


----------



## mollydog (Jan 9, 2009)

run a few extension cords............. but oh wait theres more, make sure they are ul listed


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

noobapprentice said:


> Willing be doing this soon and a lot of it apparently so want to start off strong.
> 
> 30 amp breaker box in the basement and a dryer outlet that is 240v. How should I go about converting so there are 120v outlets available?


I guess it would depend on the wiring, What type wiring? How many conductors? etc. 240 can mean just 240 with no neutral and no ground. Or it can have a neutral and no ground or it can have a neutral with a ground. 
Are you planning on doing away with the dryer?


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

noobapprentice said:


> Willing be doing this soon and a lot of it apparently so want to start off strong.
> 
> 30 amp breaker box in the basement and a dryer outlet that is 240v. How should I go about converting so there are 120v outlets available?


Sounds like a side job gone bad:help:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

noobapprentice said:


> Willing be doing this soon and a lot of it apparently so want to start off strong.
> 
> 30 amp breaker box in the basement and a dryer outlet that is 240v. How should I go about converting so there are 120v outlets available?


Probably easiest to throw the 120/240 switch the other direction:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Probably easiest to throw the 120/240 switch the other direction:


Do they make a 277/480 version of that as well?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Do they make a 277/480 version of that as well?


Yep!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Yep!



No transformer required! Just $11.99 at your local electrical supplies dealer!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> No transformer required! Just $11.99 at your local electrical supplies dealer!


They're only $7.99 at Home Cheapo!


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Actually, I have done switches somewhat similar to this for dual-voltage single phase motors on construction tools. Like air compressors, table saws, etc. 

Some of the older Dewalt radial arm saws came from the factory with a dual voltage switch. Anyone who has used woodworking tools much knows they are considerably more powerful on 240 than 120. Especially when using a long extension cord. 

Rob


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

micromind said:


> Actually, I have done switches somewhat similar to this for dual-voltage single phase motors on construction tools. Like air compressors, table saws, etc.
> 
> Some of the older Dewalt radial arm saws came from the factory with a dual voltage switch. Anyone who has used woodworking tools much knows they are considerably more powerful on 240 than 120. Especially when using a long extension cord.
> 
> Rob


I'd like to see how they get away with using a single NEMA cord cap for both 120 and 240.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I'd like to see how they get away with using a single NEMA cord cap for both 120 and 240.


an L14-30 has 120v and 240v avalible. - but I get your point.

~mATT


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> an L14-30 has 120v and 240v avalible. - but I get your point.
> 
> ~mATT


If you've got an L14-30 receptacle, you've got 240. Why run it at 120?

If you've only got a 120 receptacle, how do you plug it in?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

It would certainly never get a UL listing these days, but I remember many years ago (in the 60's when I was just a kid) that most of the Dewalt 10" and 12" radial arm saws had a dual voltage switch on the end of the motor. The cord plugs were the 6-15 type (15 amp 250 volt straight blade), and everyone had an adapter that had a 125 volt plug and a 250 volt connector. 

They also had adapters for twist-lock, dryer recpts, range recpts, etc.

You have to remember, this was the 60's, people actually had common sense back then. There wasn't a rule for everything, you learned how to use stuff like this on the job. 

Rob


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Just tape one wire white


----------

